# 2013 Nissan Sentra jerking on interstate hills



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

2013 Sentra has a jerking feeling going up interstate hills, has done this since 20k, has 45k now

feels as if it trying to shift?

tack/rmp flutters until reach top of hill and then ok

whats going on with my nissan?

https://youtu.be/quFuIfxb_Wg


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all what transmission does your car have: M/T or A/T? If it's an A/T, then it's a CVT (continuously variable transmission). IN A NUTSHELL, a continuously variable transmission, or CVT, doesn’t offer fixed gear ratios like a either a manual gearbox or a standard automatic transmission. Rather, the CVT allows the vehicle’s engine to run at its most efficient revolutions per minute (RPM) for a range of vehicle speeds. Nissan made some major design changes to the CVT starting in 2013; there were some problems in the early years. It's best to have a nissan dealer diagnose the CVT. Private A/T shops generally don't touch CVTs.

If it turns out to be an engine problem, then one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. The condition you're describing can be caused by a marginal crankshaft position sensor or a camshaft position sensor. If you're buying one or both of them, buy only OEM units from a new car dealer. Don't buy aftermarket types; they've been known to fail in a short time; some are even DOA.


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

sorry, yes, it's a cvt, and in the video i am just starting up a hill, on interstate going 70mph, nothing steep, the rpm rise to 2.5 and the rpm flutters up and down
as if a shutter in transmission, rpm wobble as or attempting to shift? but as you can see, somthing is not quite right

I have a high end scan tool, no codes

yes, the cvt's are akward in these, it takes a while to get used to them, but at 70mph i should not be getting the fishbite feel and you can see this fluctuation on the rpm needle

was hope that some had similar exp before i goto a dealer


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

I emailed Dealership Service advisor and consulted with his cvt tech guy, they believe the issue is in the cvt valve body, apt set for in the morning to run some tests

I figure it is a solenoid not operating correctly


----------



## johnblaze (Dec 10, 2017)

these forums seem dead

but, the dealer installed a reman cvt on my sentra....seems they dont do any cvt work other than just replace them


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

johnblaze said:


> these forums seem dead
> 
> but, the dealer installed a reman cvt on my sentra....seems they dont do any cvt work other than just replace them


Well if I'm replying, I guess the forum is not quite dead.

CVTs are a unique beast. Nissan dealers and private transmission shops don't want to touch them. Installing a reman CVT is the ticket. I've got many FSMs for different Nissan models/years and none of them describe a rebuild procedure for a CVT. I guess that tells you something.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not really cost effective for dealerships to repair automatic transmissions. All you need is to replace a torque converter and a valve body and the parts will end up exceeding the cost of a reman transmission, plus a reman cuts the downtime for the repair and allows them to get the car back to the customer quicker. CVT's aren't particularly complicated, by they have working hydraulic pressures up to 800 PSI so it must be done right. Also, the TCM is part of the valve body, so, again you have the issue of cost of parts and labor plus downtown vs. getting a ready to install CVT and getting the job done quicker.


----------

